# Running White Army shirt with cadpat sleeves



## marcink31 (23 Sep 2011)

Hey everyone, Im an ex arty guy, TF 1-07,  I just recently moved back to Canada and have seen a couple ppl wearing white long sleeve army running shirts with cadpat sleeves, civies mind you.  Anyone know where these come from?  where one can get them?


----------



## acen (23 Sep 2011)

These are from the Army Run in Ottawa. Anyone who participates in it gets the shirt. There are also black w/CADPAT versions as well.


----------



## McG (23 Sep 2011)

White = 5 km race
Black = half marathon


----------



## GR66 (23 Sep 2011)

acen said:
			
		

> These are from the Army Run in Ottawa. Anyone who participates in it gets the shirt. There are also black w/CADPAT versions as well.



I know they also had them for the Borden Army Run last year.


----------



## marcink31 (23 Sep 2011)

Nice I live in Ottawa, and I just ran 21 clicks at the begining of the week, as in just after the race took place lol


----------

